# Iptables unable to initialize table 'raw'

## scotepi

I had iptables working, but now when i start iptables i get

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Loading iptables state and starting firewall ...

iptables-restore v1.3.8: iptables-restore: unable to initialize table 'raw'

Error occurred at line: 2

Try `iptables-restore -h' or 'iptables-restore --help' for more information.
```

----------

## magic919

Lack of kernel support for CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW.

----------

## scotepi

that doesn't appear to be it, here is my kernel config for CONFIG_IP_NF

```
# CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES is not set
```

Edit:

nm.. error is slightly different, now its mentioning mangle

----------

## Hu

The snippet you posted shows you do not have the mangle table.  Enable CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE.

----------

## scotepi

i got it working, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml really needs to be updated.

----------

## magic919

Glad you got it sorted.  Perhaps you could send an email to the author and get it sorted.

----------

